# Code - Diagramme



## Be23532 (22. Jan 2013)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ich studiere Media Engineering und habe am Montag meinen dritten Versuch im Fach Software Engineering.
Unser Professor hat uns eine Probeklausur zur Verfügung gestellt allerdings ohne Lösungen.

Ich habe die Aufgaben bearbeitet allerdings habe ich nicht die geringste Ahnung ob sie stimmen.

Könnte jemand da vielleicht mal drüber schauen und mir sagen obs so stimmt?
Wäre sehr hilfreich.

Die Probeklausur ist über den Link weiter unten zu finden. Bearbeitet werden sollen die alle Aufgaben bis auf die 2.2

Meine Lösungsansätze folgen auch gleich.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35089319/Software%20Engineering/Mahr/ProbeklausurSWE.pdf

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## BE23532 (22. Jan 2013)

hier die Links zu meinen Lösungen

1.2
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35089319/Software%20Engineering/Mahr/1.2.jpg

1.3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35089319/Software%20Engineering/Mahr/1.3.jpg

2.1
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35089319/Software%20Engineering/Mahr/2.1.jpg


----------



## Final_Striker (23. Jan 2013)

Hab mir es nur auf die schnelle angeschaut. Die letzte Lösung ist aber Unfug.

Da bräuchtest du so etwas wie ein Interface Detektor und ein Interface Beobachter.
Im Moment hast du ja identische Methoden in deinen Interfaces.

Außerdem hast du zwar einen Haufen von Methoden angegeben, aber nicht die die in der eigentlichen Aufgabe gegeben sind.


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jan 2013)

Also 1.2 ist falsch.

Mehrfachvererbung gibt es nicht in Java. Eine Vererbung ist eine "ist ein Beziehung" und ein Dekorierer ist kein Bild.

1.3 ist auch falsch.

Oben in den Kästchen kommen nur Objekte und keine Methoden hin.


----------



## BE23532 (23. Jan 2013)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Also 1.2 ist falsch.
> 
> Mehrfachvererbung gibt es nicht in Java. Eine Vererbung ist eine "ist ein Beziehung" und ein Dekorierer ist kein Bild.



wie müsste es denn aussehen? würde es reichen die Beziehung in eine Abhängigkeit zu ändern? Oder muss das komplette Diagramm umgeändert werden?


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jan 2013)

Nein, das würde nicht ausreichen.

Siehe hier wie ein solches Pattern aussieht:

Decorator pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Du benötigst mind. 4 Klassen für deine einzelenen Dekoratoren...


----------

